
After 7-minute hearing, US Marshals raid a CES booth - finnn
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/01/us-marshals-raid-booth-grab-chinese-scooters-from-ces/
======
746F7475
Why is it that Chinese 'knock-offs' can always cut so much from the price? Is
it just material choices?

~~~
moftz
\- Little R&D cost: steal everything not bolted down

\- Cheaper overhead: the company is run in China, not the US

\- No middleman: ship from China to customer, not from China to US to customer

That's all I can think of. Maybe they sell their products at lower profit
margins since they know they will get more wholesale orders.

